# Pulled The Trigger On A 2005 21rs



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Hi everyone. Just a quick intro. Totally pumped to be a new Outback owner. We (wife of 15yrs, 10 yr boy, and 7 yr girl) looked around for a long time at TT's and TH's, and the desision was between the 21RS for regular camping or a weekend warrior FK1900 (19' model w/Front Kitchen) to keep heading to the desert with the dirt toys.

We previously owned a 31' Fleetwood Bounder for 9 years and wanted to downsize a bit. The major reason being the coach had to be in storage. Between the storage payments and having to run to the storage lot to do anything to the RV, we decided it would be nicer to have something in the driveway. We are limited to a 24' foot driveway.

After deciding to give up the desert toys and the toy hauler idea, buying the 21RS was a no-brainer... We love everything about this trailer.

It is gonna be a bit of a challange coming from a 31 foot RV, but we are ready for the challange !!!









Anyways, the TT will be ready for p/u on Wednesday. Our shake down trip will be this weekend @ www.NSL2005.org

I will get my profile filled out soon, post some pix, and hopefully start contributing to this forum !!!

Talk to ya later, Kurt T.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Kurt,

Welcome and congrats on the downsize









Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and good luck with the trailer action

PS perfect intro

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the trailer...

By the way have a great first trip in the camper.

Gary


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Kurt action

It's great to have you here. The Outback 21RS is a super TT and you and your family should really enjoy it and have some great times!









Are you putting the "toys" in the bed of your truck? We plan on doing just that when our boys are just a little older.







Until then, we'll be putting my older son's Fisher Price battery powered Jeep Wrangler in the bed of the truck. He's already talking about driving his Jeep in the "street" at a RV park. I hope that's allowed.














I guess we'll find out.

Anyway, you made a great choice getting the Outback 21RS. What part of the desert do you live in? We lived in Glendale, Arizona for two years, and going to the sand dunes with the "toys" was a BIG thing down there, although up here in Washington state it's popular too.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome SmkSignals to the group
And congrats on the 21RS and enjoy
Our first TT was the 21RS and we loved it!!
Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kurt

Welcome to Outbackers action 
Congrats on your new TT sunny









I know you are really going to enjoy camping with it. It will be alot easier to back into places









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome,

Excellent choice in a trailer









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kurt,

Congrats on the new Outback!







and welcome to Outbackers! sunny

Of course you know... Now you are required to attend the Great American Outbackers Rally in '06!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi and welcome from another "newbie". We looked at both the 21 and the 23RS but DW decided that the extra length of the bunkbeds whould give us more room despite the fact that we have no children and will probably be camping with another couple. Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone !!!!!









Capri, we traded in all the toys for this TT. Kinda giving up the riding for now. Who knows about the future...

We are still going to camp out in the desert. We mostly camp out in the high desert, Mojave mostly. El Mirage dry lake bed, Lucurne Dry lake bed, and Stoddard Valley.

We have really been getting into model rocketry. The kids LOVE flying lower power stufff, like Estes type rockets. I am going to make an attempt to get my Level 1 certification this weekend for Hi Power Rocketry. This will allow me to by bigger motors and fly larger rockets. WooHoo... Bigger flame and more noise is always better !!!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, now that I re-read your post, I see you clearly said that. MY BAD!








I seem to be doing that a lot these days. I'm either going crazy, going blind, or it's all the cold medicine I've been taking lately.







DH has been telling everyone to keep me from behind the wheel







and away from any sharp utensils.







He's also warned me from going up any ladders, as I seem to have a "falling problem" even when I'm not sick.







(Long story).

Anyway, again welcome to the forum and enjoy all that California sunshine! sunny


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Awesome and congratulations! We just brought our 21rs home yesterday and I can't even tell you how excited we are! I love the compactness and ease of towing. Have fun!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi kurt action

congarts on the new outback









enjoy and have fun with it.

also welcome aboard









darrel


----------

